# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #5

## Matte87

New Competition is coming up! A starting date has not been set yet, but if enough people has signed up before this weekend, it's starting this weekend.

Sign up in here by saying you're in. Also, state how good at LD'ing you are. If you have multiple LD's each week you will be placed in *Upper League.* Remember only to sign up if you know you will participate and be active. If you sign up without being active you will be not be allowed back in for the next one.

** = Upper league*

*Signed up and ready*

Matte87 - nito89
nito89 - Matte87
Taffy
NightSpy2
Sydney
LonelyCloud
siuol
sivason*
weakamon*
she*
StaySharp*
lemonDrops
TheSmooze
Frobthebuilder
DreamingGhost
Cloudinsane
FelicityPotter - djpatch999
djpatch999 - FelicityPotter
insideout*
Aeolar
mutualdreamer - Sydney

----------


## nito89

*I'm in - and lower league for me =].*

----------


## Taffy

Count me in. My recall is failing lately, so I can't wait for this new competition to get me back up.

----------


## NightSpy2

I'm in!  ::D: 
Put me in the lower league.. I hardly ever get LD's.. But it's weird, because it seems this competition effects my subconscious greatly, so I had multiple LD's last competition.  :tongue2: 
Hope this one gets me a few LD's too.  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Yayy! Add me too! Oh and put me in the lower league still  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

I'm in
lower league

----------


## siuol

I'm in, and lower league

----------


## Sivason

I am in. Looking forward to it, my recall has sucked for a couple weeks, and this would motivate me. -Upper Leage

----------


## BobbyLance

Sign me up

----------


## she

I'm in. Upper Leage.

----------


## StaySharp

Of course I'm up for the next round, last competition proved the Upper League to be my place.

----------


## Matte87

Great guys! I'm also adding something to this one. If you want to be in the same team as someone then just say so. If that other person wants it too, I'll then try to put you in the same teams. I want to be in the same teams as nito89!

----------


## lemonDrops

Again, i'm in! can't wait till it starts.
and lower league please

----------


## Matte87

Also, in this competition you *HAVE* to link your DJ for LD points to count. No link to the LD's = no points.

----------


## StaySharp

> Also, in this competition you *HAVE* to link your DJ for LD points to count. No link to the LD's = no points.



This is giving me mixed feelings, I hope I'll be able to spend enough time on the PC to really finish my normal DJ entries. In which case I'd actually really like this rule since it motivates me to keep up with my DJ more, I have been slacking on it since I haven't had much really interesting dreams in a while. But since I won't post single fragments into my DJ expect my posts to be a lot more mixed up, with points from dreams being claimed and connected to the proper DJ entry for several days each time I have the amount of fragments or small dreams I want for an entry.

----------


## Sivason

> This is giving me mixed feelings, I hope I'll be able to spend enough time on the PC to really finish my normal DJ entries. In which case I'd actually really like this rule since it motivates me to keep up with my DJ more, I have been slacking on it since I haven't had much really interesting dreams in a while. But since I won't post single fragments into my DJ expect my posts to be a lot more mixed up, with points from dreams being claimed and connected to the proper DJ entry for several days each time I have the amount of fragments or small dreams I want for an entry.



I think you do not have to link if it is a normal dream or frag. Only if you are getting points for it being lucid or using powers, because you must be lucid for it to count.

----------


## Sydney

Awesome I get to choose my teammates now  ::D: 
Lol I have a couple of choices though.
Will we talk about it at chat?..

----------


## nito89

*I choose matte. Got way too many targets linked with you anyway it'd be stupid not to =]. Haha.*

----------


## BobbyLance

i'd like to be in the upper league  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Then in the upper league you shall be weakamon  :smiley:  Cool nito! Yeah we can discuss it in chat Sydney. Sivason is right, regular dreams and fragments do not need links to count.

----------


## Linkster17

I am joining ^^ and lower league please >.>

----------


## Matte87

Linkster17 I'm sorry but you only updated your score once during the last one, letting your team mates down. You'll be allowed in the next one, but you'll have to sit this one out mate.

----------


## Linkster17

I understand, my apologizes... but I really didn't have any dreams... less sleep then I should get the last few months due to school... my bad though :/ I will do my best to improve in the mean time. ^^

----------


## TheSmooze

I'm in again. And this time I'll have more dreams. MORE!!! AHAHAHAHA!!!!

----------


## Matte87

Alright TheSmooze, I know you will! I'm aiming for around 20 people before I start this thing, cross your fingers for it to start on *Sunday.*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

I am IN. Lower league please.

----------


## NightSpy2

Um, I totally forgot... Unfortunately I won't be able to participate this comp...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Although I was REALLY looking forward to it, as I'm going away on camp from Monday - Friday...  :Sad: 

Oh well.... I guess I'll just have to wait for the next one.  :Crying:  :Crying: 
Good luck everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Well you can still participate NightSpy. That is if you write down your dreams during camp and then just update your score once you get back  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

Okey dokey then!  ::D: 
I'll try my best! 
I'll be getting hardly any sleep, so I won't be surprised if I don't get much, but sweet as!  :smiley: 
Thanks.  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Ah cool  :smiley:  Hey you guys, we need a few more participants before this goes live, if you know anyone who'd be willing to sign up then tell them about this awesome competition  :tongue2:

----------


## Cloudinsane

Can new folks join this? Is there a sub-lower league?  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Ofcourse new people can join! If you're not having lucids weekly then you belong in lower league  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

When is chat?  :smiley:  Is it today?

Or is it when we get enough people?

----------


## DreamingGhost

I wouldn't mind giving this a go if people can still sign up. I would be in the lower league.

DG ::jester::

----------


## Matte87

Sorry Syd I was away last night, but yeah the competition will start next Sunday. Whether we have enough people or not, but I'm sure we'll get a few more during the week  :smiley:  Welcome onboard DreamGhost! Remember that you need to post a link to your DJ with the lucid dream you had for it to count and award you points. You're in Lower League.

----------


## Sydney

Okay  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I want to join!!! hope I'm not too late! Put me with Felicity if you can?  :smiley:  ...and I'm still lower league haha

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay count me in!!! Can I go with DJPatch999 please?  ::D:  I guess I'm still in lower league  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Yay ofcourse you guys can join  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Yaaayy!!! :d

----------


## insideout

I might be interested in joining. I've been having lucid dreams every week for the past couple of months.  So I guess, Upper League? I feel more like a middle league.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Woohoo!!!!!

----------


## Matte87

How good is your dream control, and around how many LD's a week are we talking about insideout?

----------


## insideout

Let's see, I'm pretty good at all the basic/standard tasks in the last competition, able to do them to some degree whenever I want. I have more trouble with the advanced tasks. I can usually fly really well, and manipulate some elements. I've summoned things, but not from thin air.
I can have lucid dreams one or two nights in a week, and on those nights I usually have 2 to 4 lucid dreams.

----------


## djpatch999

Sounds like you're all set for the upper league!! ;D

----------


## Matte87

Yup, upper league for you  :smiley:

----------


## insideout

Woo! Thanks.

----------


## Aeolar

I'm in ^.^

----------


## Matte87

I remember you from early on Aeolar, but I also have a memory of you not being very active. Promise to be active for two weeks and you're more than welcome to join us  :smiley:  Lower or Upper League btw?

----------


## Taffy

Had a dream the other night that the competition started. >w<

----------


## Aeolar

> I remember you from early on Aeolar, but I also have a memory of you not being very active. Promise to be active for two weeks and you're more than welcome to join us  Lower or Upper League btw?



Yep! We talked a little bit, and my personal life has finally died down a lot; giving me time to have some epic dreams  ::D: 

Therefore, I hereby vow, I, Aeolar of Dreamviews, to partake in said competition of said dreaming of said Lower League, with daily commitment and excessive pronunciation!  :tongue2: 

...

So yeah, count me in.

----------


## Matte87

Alright then, you're in  :smiley:  

*Starting this in 2 days people, get ready!*

----------


## Sozu

Yey, looking forward for it. It starts the coming week? Sunday 9pm (or something like that) and forward right?
Anyhow, still trying with LD (atleast MILD) every day  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

YUSSSSS WE HAVEN'T STARTED YET!!!!
Lol, I'm so happy because I didn't remember any dreams over the time I was at camp... xD
YAY! Excited!!

----------


## Matte87

At 8.00 PM GMT+2 is when it will start. Haha that's great NightSpy2.

----------


## FelicityPotter

The lucid dream where you do everything, before the competition :'(

----------


## Matte87

Aw Felicity  :Sad:  I had one myself last night, was a short one but still 5 points haha.

----------


## StaySharp

Actually I'm happy as well it didn't start yet, I was so thrilled about the competition a week ago but the week itself was horrendous in all ways, including dreams. That would've been a week with barely 10 points, if not even less.
But now things are looking up and I had my first really regenerative night in a while, with the appropriate amounts and quality of dreams. Looking forward to it again  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

So it will start at 6.00pm tonight (GMT +0) and will there be a chat meeting tonight as well, or will that be on Sunday?

----------


## Matte87

No djpatch, it starts Tomorrow at 20.00 GMT+2  :tongue2:  and chat will be held then aswell yes.

----------


## djpatch999

Okay, thanks  :smiley:  Can't wait!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Taffy

> The lucid dream where you do everything, before the competition :'(



That happened to me last time.  :Oh noes:  Although I managed to get sick right before this competition, so I'm glad it didn't start yet. I should be a little better by tomorrow.

----------


## Sydney

So can others still sign up?

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I'm in! DEFINITELY lower league... id like to partner with Sydney  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yes Sydney  :smiley:  People can sign up even though it has already started if they want. Alright mutual, welcome!

----------


## Sozu

Aw, if it had started yesterday evening (or today morning before 4am), I would've gained 6 points  :smiley:  1 LD and 1 dream, I'm overjoyed  ::banana::

----------


## Sydney

Wait, it started already?  ::shock::

----------


## lemonDrops

> Wait, it started already?



nope. i think it starts officially when chat is over, to say in exactly 5 hours.

----------


## she

I 've thought about my three step task :smiley: 
my three step task will be
 1 find nightspy 2 ()
 2 element manipulation( I want to play with electricity, may be with lighting or fireball)()
 3 make a portal()

----------


## Matte87

*she:* The first one is summoning, the third one would also count as summoning but if you went through that portal and ended up somewhere else, it's teleporting.

----------


## she

Matte, thanks :smiley:  I've understood. I hope I'll do it :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Competition has started! http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...8/#post1860765

----------

